# Suche XP Treiber für packard bell EN LS11HR-147GE



## Metbier (15. März 2012)

*Suche XP Treiber für packard bell EN LS11HR-147GE*

Hallo, hab mir heute bei Saturn das packard bell easynote ls11hr-147ge Noteboook gekauft, und will mir XP drauf machen, hab aber für dieses jetzt keine treiber gefunden. Auch auf der Hersteller Seite sind nur 7er Treiber hinterlegt.
Kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiter helfen ???
Das wäre SUPER!!!

Gruß Metbier


----------



## Schlingel (15. März 2012)

*AW: Suche XP Treiber für packard bell EN LS11HR-147GE*

Die wirst Du Dir schon selber zusammensuchen müssen.Im Gerätemanager nachschauen und dann googlen.Dort suche ich immer meine Treiber.

http://www.station-drivers.com/

mfg


----------



## Metbier (15. März 2012)

*AW: Suche XP Treiber für packard bell EN LS11HR-147GE*

Alles klar, danke. Ich wirds morgen ausprobieren. Hoffenlich haben sie alles da was ich brauche.


----------



## Metbier (16. März 2012)

*AW: Suche XP Treiber für packard bell EN LS11HR-147GE*

na toll, jetzt wollte ich XP instalieren und es kommt immer dieser Bluescreen


----------



## Schlingel (16. März 2012)

*AW: Suche XP Treiber für packard bell EN LS11HR-147GE*

Wann kommt der Fehler denn ? Da fällt mir noch ein,wenn Dein Notebook über ein Hybrid Grafikkartensystem verfügt wirst Du nicht zwischen den Karten umschalten können.Diese Funktion gab es wohl nicht bei Windows XP.Bei meinem hätte ich immer nur die Intel benutzen können und nicht die GT630

mfg


----------



## Metbier (16. März 2012)

*AW: Suche XP Treiber für packard bell EN LS11HR-147GE*



Schlingel schrieb:


> Wann kommt der Fehler denn ? Da fällt mir noch ein,wenn Dein Notebook über ein Hybrid Grafikkartensystem verfügt wirst Du nicht zwischen den Karten umschalten können.Diese Funktion gab es wohl nicht bei Windows XP.Bei meinem hätte ich immer nur die Intel benutzen können und nicht die GT630
> 
> mfg


 

Hybrid ist wenn zum beispiel im CPU eine HD 3000 mit drinen ist oder ? also das ist hier der Fall.

Der Bluescreen kommt nachdem er die daten erst mal durch geht, und dann Windows, wohl XP starten will, erst untersucht Setup die hadwarekonfiguration/Setup läd Dateien, wenn er damit durch ist steht dort Windowas wird gestartet. Und dann kommt der Bluescreen wie auf dem Bild zu sehen.
Hmmm.... ob XP nichts mit der Hardware anfangen kann ????


----------



## Schlingel (16. März 2012)

*AW: Suche XP Treiber für packard bell EN LS11HR-147GE*

Im Bios gibt es eine Option die nennt sich ....SATA Mode... stell die auf... IDE... um.Müsste unter..Main.. zu finden sein.

Genau das meine ich mit Hybrid...

mfg


----------



## Metbier (16. März 2012)

*AW: Suche XP Treiber für packard bell EN LS11HR-147GE*

OK, mach ich. Und dann müsste es gehen ???
Also Vista geht, das hab ich gerade drauf, bin hier gerade online mit


----------



## Schlingel (16. März 2012)

*AW: Suche XP Treiber für packard bell EN LS11HR-147GE*

Jo dann sollte es gehen.,liegt am AHCI Mode den Windows XP nicht kennt.


----------



## Metbier (17. März 2012)

*AW: Suche XP Treiber für packard bell EN LS11HR-147GE*

Klasse, XP macht mal wieder zicken
Ich bekomme diese treiber nicht,/ ATI hab ich, geht aber nicht drauf 
Hab natürlich jetzt so auch kein Ton. HILFE!


----------



## Schlingel (17. März 2012)

*AW: Suche XP Treiber für packard bell EN LS11HR-147GE*

Versuch mal die.Das Problem ist das die Notebooks nicht mehr für den Betrieb mit Windows XP gedacht sind.Die unten aufgeführten könnten laufen aber 100% weiß ich das nicht.Bei meinem TS11HR - 034GE liefen die.Es gibt ein neues Bios welches die Temperatur erheblich senkt..Version 1.19

Audio
Realtek HD Audio-Treiber Download - ComputerBase

Grafik
AMD Mobile Catalyst Download - ComputerBase

Kartenleser SM Bus............
http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/treiber/realtek-usb-card-reader-treiber/

Intel Chipsatz Treiber
http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/treiber/mainboards/intel-chipsatztreiber/

Intel Grafik
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sea...+Processors+with+Intel®+HD+Graphics+3000/2000


----------



## Metbier (17. März 2012)

*AW: Suche XP Treiber für packard bell EN LS11HR-147GE*

Super, Danke. 
Jetzt hab ichnur noch 3 Fragezeichen. Kann ich damit leben, oder brauch ich das ???

Und warum wird im Geräte-Manager und im GPU-z nur die Intel cpu grafik HD 3000 angezeitgt, und nicht die HD 7670M 2GB die im Lappi ist ????
Ist das normal so ???

Gruß Maik


----------



## Schlingel (17. März 2012)

*AW: Suche XP Treiber für packard bell EN LS11HR-147GE*

SM Bus Controller dürfte der Kartenleser sein....Beim Grafiksystem wird Du nur die Intel benutzen können da XP die Umschaltung nicht unterstützt.Netzwerk kann ich Dir nicht sagen da die mehrere Modele einbauen,ich hab einen Atheros drin.


Kannst ja mal die ausprobieren für die ATI

http://www5.zippyshare.com/v/35694665/file.html


----------



## Metbier (17. März 2012)

*AW: Suche XP Treiber für packard bell EN LS11HR-147GE*

Das soll also heissen ich kann nicht mit der HD 7670 Spielen ???? mach kein Mist.....

istall.exe ist keine zulässige Win-32bit Anwendung stand dort für die ATI


----------



## Schlingel (17. März 2012)

*AW: Suche XP Treiber für packard bell EN LS11HR-147GE*

Die Hybrid Treiber werden in der Regel nur von den Notebookherstellern angeboten,alle anderen Treiber sind kein großes Problem.Warum kein Windows 7 das läuft doch nahezu perfekt.


----------



## Metbier (17. März 2012)

*AW: Suche XP Treiber für packard bell EN LS11HR-147GE*

Tja, das gibt halt einige Spiele die nur unter xp gehen. Ansonaten hab ich normal ja noch mein Desktop PC.


----------



## Schlingel (17. März 2012)

*AW: Suche XP Treiber für packard bell EN LS11HR-147GE*

Dort sind Hyprid Treiber aber für welches System weiß ich nicht.Bei meinem hab ich es nicht hin bekommen lief immer nur auf der Intel

AMD Catalyst Releases - LaptopVideo2Go Forums


----------



## Metbier (17. März 2012)

*AW: Suche XP Treiber für packard bell EN LS11HR-147GE*

Danke, ich pobier sie mal durch. Und dann müssten beide Grafikkarten gehen wenn ich glück hab ?,


----------



## Schlingel (17. März 2012)

*AW: Suche XP Treiber für packard bell EN LS11HR-147GE*

Auusprobieren.Bei mir hat es nicht funktioniert Hab Intel HD 3000 und Nvidia GT630


----------



## Metbier (17. März 2012)

*AW: Suche XP Treiber für packard bell EN LS11HR-147GE*

OK. Und danke für deine Hilfe!!!


----------



## Metbier (19. März 2012)

*AW: Suche XP Treiber für packard bell EN LS11HR-147GE*



Schlingel schrieb:


> Dort sind Hyprid Treiber aber für welches System weiß ich nicht.Bei meinem hab ich es nicht hin bekommen lief immer nur auf der Intel
> 
> AMD Catalyst Releases - LaptopVideo2Go Forums



Hallo, ich hatte auch kein Glück bei den Treibern.
Trozdem danke...


----------



## Schlingel (19. März 2012)

*AW: Suche XP Treiber für packard bell EN LS11HR-147GE*

Frag doch mal hier nach.

Acer-Userforum.de - Acer Forum & Community: Acer Notebook


----------



## Metbier (22. März 2012)

*AW: Suche XP Treiber für packard bell EN LS11HR-147GE*

OK. Danke...


----------

